

Quiz: How's your maths? I got 10/10 - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/3513187.stm

======
rsheridan6
That was too easy for HN. I was expecting something I didn't know in seventh
grade - and I'm no math genius, not by a long shot.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Following up from the English quiz,

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=463745>

here's an older quiz. It's mostly arithmetic, with some "general knowedge"
sort of stuff.

There's apparently another "maths" quiz coming next week.

Please don't post spoilers.

------
sharkbrainguy
I call cultural bias on 5 and 6 (aka the two I got wrong).

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Absolutely. And number 1 is knowledge, not mathematics.

There's an interesting discussion to have here over what is, and is not,
mathematics (versus, say, arithmetic), and just how much "real mathematics"
hackers should know.

